# New here



## spud (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm new here & just wanted to say Hi & give a little info about myself so people know where i'm coming from when i post in the future.

Over 20yrs in martial arts, involved in many styles (TKD, HKD, Judo, Taijutsu, Iaijutsu, Kendo & Iaido a little Karate, jujutsu & Arnis).  My main passion is for HapKiDo.

cheers.


----------



## mantis (Dec 16, 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here & just wanted to say Hi & give a little info about myself so people know where i'm coming from when i post in the future.
> 
> ...


hi back!
nice logo
enjoy posting
peace


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 16, 2005)

Aloha and happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2005)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Happy posting..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Spud. Welcome to MT. I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Greetings, Spud and Welcome to MT.  I look forward to your posts.

Tell me, though, what sort of spud are you?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome Spud!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 16, 2005)

Hiya Spud 

Welcome to the nuthouse.. errr Board 

Enjoy~!!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to MT, spud!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Spud! Glad to have you aboard.  Happy posting!


----------



## Henderson (Dec 16, 2005)

'ello Spud!


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello and Welcome :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2005)

Hiya, Spud! Welcome to the stew.


----------



## spud (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks all for making me feel sooooooooooo welcome.

Just an egg, i have a huskie whos i'm sure somtimes has a a potato for a brain so we called him spud, hence my nick as i'm the same most of the time LOL.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> Thanks all for making me feel sooooooooooo welcome.
> 
> Just an egg, i have a huskie whos i'm sure somtimes has a a potato for a brain so we called him spud, hence my nick as i'm the same most of the time LOL.


 
rofl!  I am so thinking of the last scene from Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade:'...you named yourself after the dog?' 
            'I loved that dog.'

Welcome again and thrice welcome


----------



## still learning (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.............Aloha


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Allow myself to introduce ... myself.

Welcome, spud!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome, I'm new here as well.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome. This place is great.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello to all the new members.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome! Happy posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome spud!  My uncle in Fl.  had/ has (he's had them since I was about 10- quite a long time ago)- 2 huskies that would "sing" for their treats.  It was hilarious!


----------



## masherdong (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


----------

